# Has anyone ever ordered prints from Nations Photo Lab?



## Reyna

If so, just wondering how your experience was? Or, can you recommend a good place to print from?


----------



## KmH

Of course people have ordered prints from NPL.

There are many good labs, NPL is just one. There is also Mpix, MpixPro, Miller's Professional Imaging, WHCC, H&H Color Lab, Bay Photo, Adorama Prints, etc.

A bigger issue is making sure your image files are properly prepared before you upload them for printing. Issues like computer display calibration and getting the ICC profiles from whichever lab you choose to use, so you can soft-proof the images before you upload.


----------



## Reyna

Thanks. I was just wondering b/c they seem to be a bit cheaper than mpix. There 5x7 prints are .60 compared to over $1 at mpix.


----------



## KmH

Only if you don't have NPL color correct the photos. If you do have NPL color correct the photos the cost is $0.75 per 5x7. (Mpix charges $0.99 for a 5x7, color corrected or not, on the same type of Kodak paper.)

If you compare what each charges for shipping, you might see another difference in pricing.

It's entirely possible NPL is happy making a smaller profit than Mpix is. The biggest concern should be about customer service, because any lab will goof up from time to time. How they handle that kind of situation is what I look for in choosing who gets to print images for my clients and myself.

I use the Miller's family of labs Mpix, MpixPro, Miller's, and some other labs for various odds and ends.


----------



## Aki

I have used NPL, I also use Bullock labs near me and Black River Imaging. NPL's customer service was great, no problems with product, price or ordering times. Everything has been fine so far. Fan them on Facebook, you can read customer comments and see specials. All the best.


----------



## xjoewhitex

I just recently ordered a few 10x13's, which should arrive in a few days so I cannot give any personal feedback. But a family member of mine has used them quite often and referred me to them, by what I have seen on the smaller prints they do very well. I am very impressed with their prices, I plan to keep using them if these look as good as I am expecting.


----------



## Village Idiot

Friends of mine have toured the facility and are fanatical about their company and their customer service. I started an account, but since what I shoot rarely has me ordering prints for clients, I haven't had a chance to purchase anything from them. I've seen their work though and it's excellent. I used to use WHCC, but since I don't order a lot of prints, I figured I'd switch it up with someplace closer to home. I think a group of us are going to check out their facility in the future.


----------

